# Whisker Biscuit Size??



## Ian (May 21, 2002)

Medium/Large


----------



## BingoFlyer (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not sure of the size of you GTs are but the biscuit should fit very loose to the arrow. I like to be able to see a sliver of light around the arrow with exception of where is sits on the black fibers on the bottom.

I'm shooting CX Terminator Hunters (carbon) and am using the alluminum biscuit.

As far as I know the biscuits come in three sizes, Carbon, Aluminum and overszed Aluminum.


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

The small biscuit fit the old 1/4" diameter carbon arrows.

The medium biscuit fit the newer ICS carbon and 20XX or smaller diameter aliminium shafts.

The large biscuit fit the 23XX aluminium and the fatter 22 series Goldtip carbon shafts.

The extra-large biscuit is for the fatter carbon and aluminium shafts.

There is also a fishing biscuit developed for the heavy fishing arrows.

A loose fit biscuit shoots best. I shot the medium biscuit with a stock PSE ICS carbon arrow fletched with three straight feathers in a test, and it shot the same hole at 35yards twelve times in a row. If pressed I would say about .030" of daylight above the arrow and use of the proper spine arrow is a hard combination to beat.

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## Stroud Creek (Jan 13, 2004)

Medium


----------



## parkerhunter31 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Rests*

I would use a medium if i were you I shoot carbon express Terminators and I have a small but you might want to also look at the small


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Meduium is the one most guys are shooting with those arrows. Have set up the large with these also. This was reccommended by the Biscuit guys themselves. Bigger is better?? Had to do with being loose enough!


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

So I have heard small,medium, and large. I have a feeling that the small would be too small for the GoldTip XT Hunters. Its down to either the medium or the large. I want it to have a little space but not too much.


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

Buckmaster7117 said:


> So I have heard small,medium, and large. I have a feeling that the small would be too small for the GoldTip XT Hunters. Its down to either the medium or the large. I want it to have a little space but not too much.


You are shooting the regular size ICS Goldtip XT Hunters so the medium size biscuit would be the correct size. If you were shooting the 22 series Goldtip the large biscuit would be the correct size.

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

I dunno if they are ICS or not, i will be shooting regualar gold tip xt hunter arrows.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Arrroman (May 11, 2003)

The 1/4" diameter shafts used an external component system that glued around the outside of the arrow to accept the screw on points and broadheads. These were the original size carbon arrows that take the small whisker biscuit.

The ICS or Internal Component System carbons take an insert same as the aluminium arrows do. The majority of the ICS carbon arrows, your Goldtip Hunters included, take the medium biscuit.

Hope this cleared things up for you.

Good luck hunting! >>>------------>


----------



## Bowtech_Destroy (Jul 18, 2011)

would the medium be good for the Carbon Express Blue Streak Arrows? Thanks....


----------



## 57Loader (Nov 27, 2008)

DON'T use the small one. DON'T even look at it for those arrows. The medium one fits good, I like the large one better for those arrows. The Large one seems to make less noise drawing the bow back. The bristles on the top have no way to touch the arrow and make any noise.


----------



## flywise (Jul 13, 2010)

I use the biggest one there is. the arrow is loose in the rest and it does not effect arrow flight


----------

